# UAE to ban unvaccinated



## mellowyellow (Jun 29, 2021)

_The United Arab Emirates (UAE), which has the world’s highest vaccination rate, has announced that from August the unvaccinated will not be allowed to enter shopping centres, restaurants, cafes, schools or museums in its capital of Abu Dhabi. _

I have a feeling that this decision will eventually be taken up by Western countries.  We have a lot of resistance against the vaccine and this idea will soon fix it.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 29, 2021)

I'd go one step further and say if you don't get the j_ab,_ medicare/medicaid will not pay for your treatment if you get Covid.


----------



## bingo (Jun 29, 2021)

they'll probably  be  placing chips in people after vaxed...easy to determine....


----------



## Don M. (Jun 29, 2021)

If a portion of the populations continue to resist getting vaccinated, and downplay the severity of this virus, and they continue to contribute to its spread, they may find themselves "isolated" from society.


----------



## win231 (Jun 29, 2021)

Aw, shucks!  I was just planning a trip there!  Now I have to cancel.


----------



## chic (Jun 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> Aw, shucks!  I was just planning a trip there!  Now I have to cancel.



Such a progressive government, the UAE. If they ever tried this in the US there would be bloodshed in the streets and they would lose their jobs and they know it. They're not that stupid.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 30, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> I'd go one step further and say if you don't get the j_ab,_ medicare/medicaid will not pay for your treatment if you get Covid.



Very possible you be right about that...


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 30, 2021)

Well, someone is doing something that needs to be done instead of "beating around the bush."  I call this positive, proactive news.  I hope Canada will take this idea up but hey, we try so hard to make everyone happy that we would never do this because someone would be uphappy and start screaming about their "Human Rights."  Go Figure!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> I'd go one step further and say if you don't get the j_ab,_ medicare/medicaid will not pay for your treatment if you get Covid.


That's probably a good idea, but most of the people not getting "the jab" are in denial that they will ever get the disease. I don't think that would scare them into getting it.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 30, 2021)

No matter what information is available about the vaccines, good, bad or neutral, its a personal choice to be vaccinated or not. Trying to scare people into getting it sounds a lot like bullying to me. If someone holds a gun to your head demanding your wallet that's scare tactics. Trying to scare people to get the vaccine when they are not comfortable in doing so is scare tactics. Have we come to brow beating and bullying and using scare tactics now?


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> No matter what information is available about the vaccines, good, bad or neutral, its a personal choice to be vaccinated or not. Trying to scare people into getting it sounds a lot like bullying to me. If someone holds a gun to your head demanding your wallet that's scare tactics. Trying to scare people to get the vaccine when they are not comfortable in doing so is scare tactics. Have we come to brow beating and bullying and using scare tactics now?


Fear works with some people.  They probably figure bullying might work with the rest.


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2021)

Don M. said:


> If a portion of the populations continue to resist getting vaccinated, and downplay the severity of this virus, and they continue to contribute to its spread, they may find themselves "isolated" from society.


Perfect!  I prefer the company of animals to most people.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> Perfect!  I prefer the company of animals to most people.


Given your posts on this forum, I find that quite understandable.


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Given your posts on this forum, I find that quite understandable.


Case in point.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 30, 2021)

This reminds me of what I read for cruises that are currently resuming from the USA.
Here are the restrictions on *unvaccinated passengers* for Royal Caribbean but it's similar for other cruise lines at every level. Businesses have to protect their reputation and viability. They can't have vaccine deniers claiming all sorts of rights thereby mucking up their business.

"At check-in, guests will be asked to provide documentation of their vaccination, such as the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s (CDC) COVID-19 Vaccination Record Card. Those who are 12 and older and do not have or are unable to provide documentation will be considered unvaccinated.

*Our unvaccinated guests must undergo additional COVID-19 testing at their own expense, provide proof of a valid insurance policy with sufficient medical coverage for needs related to a positive COVID-19 test result, and follow the health protocols described below, which are based on guidance from the CDC.*

If you do not wish to undergo or pay for additional testing, or adhere to these health and safety protocols, we are happy to provide you with a refund. "

I love it. Those who insist on going on a cruise but refuse to get vaccinated will not only have additional mandatory expenses but have to follow protocols like wearing a mask on the ship and only allowed in designated venues.

I think it would be unfair to expect the cruise lines to pay for all the additional expenses unvaxxed passengers incur. 

https://www.royalcaribbean.com/the-healthy-sail-center/getting-ready-to-cruise?dPort=florida-july


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 30, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> No matter what information is available about the vaccines, good, bad or neutral, its a personal choice to be vaccinated or not. Trying to scare people into getting it sounds a lot like bullying to me. If someone holds a gun to your head demanding your wallet that's scare tactics. Trying to scare people to get the vaccine when they are not comfortable in doing so is scare tactics. Have we come to brow beating and bullying and using scare tactics now?



I don't see it as brow-beating or bullying.  Businesses are not forcing anyone to get vaccinated.  What they are doing is saying you can't come into their businesses/countries/whatever if you are not vaccinated.  The two are not the same.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 30, 2021)

As this Covid mutates into even more dangerous forms, it is going to be increasingly difficult to control.  Cruises and airlines, and perhaps even crowded sports venues....with people in close contact to each other...might pose the greatest risk for contamination.  The "rush" to get back to normal this Summer is going to tell us a lot.  If there is a major increase in illness/deaths in coming weeks/months, we may see lockdowns again, and those who are unvaccinated may not be allowed in many public places.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm waiting for the cruise ship results.


----------



## Joe Smith (Jun 30, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I don't see it as brow-beating or bullying.  Businesses are not forcing anyone to get vaccinated.  What they are doing is saying you can't come into their businesses/countries/whatever if you are not vaccinated.  The two are not the same.


Crazy about your Avatar


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 1, 2021)

A *universal law* requires every motorcycle rider to wear a *helmet* while they are on public roadways. Your age and skill level are not determining factors. To ride legally in a state that has a *universal helmet law*, you must have a *helmet* that is DOT approved.Feb 12, 2018


----------



## chic (Jul 1, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> No matter what information is available about the vaccines, good, bad or neutral, its a personal choice to be vaccinated or not. Trying to scare people into getting it sounds a lot like bullying to me. If someone holds a gun to your head demanding your wallet that's scare tactics. Trying to scare people to get the vaccine when they are not comfortable in doing so is scare tactics. Have we come to brow beating and bullying and using scare tactics now?


This is my question also. As long as we are berated for even questioning the vaccine there can be no progress forward. Why can't we be respected, on both sides, and have meaningful conversations about this instead of name calling and insults which only broadens the divide?


----------



## Liberty (Jul 1, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Well, someone is doing something that needs to be done instead of "beating around the bush."  I call this positive, proactive news.  I hope Canada will take this idea up but hey, we try so hard to make everyone happy that we would never do this because someone would be uphappy and start screaming about their "Human Rights."  Go Figure!


Happy Birthday, Canada!


----------



## chic (Jul 1, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I don't see it as brow-beating or bullying.  Businesses are not forcing anyone to get vaccinated.  What they are doing is saying you can't come into their businesses/countries/whatever if you are not vaccinated.  The two are not the same.


And that IS discrimination.


----------



## John cycling (Jul 1, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> A universal law requires every motorcycle rider to wear a helmet while they are on public roadways. Your age and skill level are not determining factors. To ride legally in a state that has a universal helmet law, you must have a *helmet* that is DOT approved.Feb 12, 2018



Motorcycle helmets are not well known poisons which are injected into people's bodies and brains.

Motorcycle helmets protect rider's heads and brains in the case of accidents.
Conversely, the poisonous injections and implants are dangerous to recipients and the people around them.

I doubt most people would acquiesce if helmets were required to be injected and fused to people's flesh on their heads.
Yes, some people still would,  and perhaps those who would should have the right to do so, although that would be sad.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 1, 2021)

John cycling said:


> Motorcycle helmets are not well known poisons which are injected into people's bodies and brains.
> 
> Motorcycle helmets protect rider's heads and brains in the case of accidents.
> Conversely, the poisonous injections and implants are dangerous to recipients and the people around them.
> ...



Whatever...IT SAVES LIVES! Plus, we are consuming poisonous crap all day long.


----------



## Irwin (Jul 1, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> View attachment 171524
> _The United Arab Emirates (UAE), which has the world’s highest vaccination rate, has announced that from August the unvaccinated will not be allowed to enter shopping centres, restaurants, cafes, schools or museums in its capital of Abu Dhabi. _
> 
> I have a feeling that this decision will eventually be taken up by Western countries.  We have a lot of resistance against the vaccine and this idea will soon fix it.


That looks like a city out of a science fiction movie set in the distant future. All that's lacking is some jet cars flying around.


----------



## win231 (Jul 1, 2021)

chic said:


> This is my question also. As long as we are berated for even questioning the vaccine there can be no progress forward. Why can't we be respected, on both sides, and have meaningful conversations about this instead of name calling and insults which only broadens the divide?


Being a put-down artist is the only way for some people to feel good about themselves.


----------



## chic (Jul 1, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Whatever...IT SAVES LIVES! Plus, we are consuming poisonous crap all day long.


If by "it" you mean the vaccine, it's also taking lives which people need to know. And I don't consume poisonous crap all day long. I eat healthy organic everything, but that is my personal choice and I know it's not for everyone nor would I dare to inflict my dietary restrictions upon others.


----------

